# Boot size confirmation - and Carving boot/bindings: Photon/Drive vs Photon Step On



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Step ons require you to use Burton boots, which unfortunately don't fit my particular feet very well so I can't give any real feedback there. If you can handle the process of strapping in, Now Drives put down the power with great response and would be an excellent fit on that flagship. My vote is for the Drives matched with literally whatever boot fits your feet best with the flex you're after. Also, you might be able to get away with the 12.5 and have a smaller footprint if you use heel wedges in there.


----------



## apexchaser (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks, @WigMar - the feedback is much appreciated. On the boot front, I've only tried on Burtons, since I live in Austin TX where there's a distinct lack of winter gear retailers. The only shop in town that carries snowboard gear only had boots big enough for me from Burton, and not even the Photon at that. As far as 12.5's go, Burton doesn't make any (whole sizes only when you get to 12 or 13, I think), but I guess I should cast a wider net if I decide to go with strap bindings instead of the Step Ons. 

This brings up another question: Are there any boot manufacturers/models that work better for narrow feet like mine?

FYI I may be heading up to Taos Ski Valley in a couple of weeks and will hopefully be able to hit a retailer there with options to try... although it makes me a little nervous to leave the final boot/binding decision till then. I guess worst case I could rent boots/bindings while I make the final call. Stoked to try the new Flagship though!!!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got an older flagship, and I think you're gonna love it! That board gave me so much more confidence it blew my mind. 

I totally forgot about people not making half sizes after 12. That's pretty lame. I used to ride 13's but cram into 11.5 boots now. It didn't feel awesome for the first few days, and that could eat into your Taos trip. Aftermarket insoles can help take up some extra volume when you have long skinny feet like that.


----------



## apexchaser (Jan 22, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I've got an older flagship, and I think you're gonna love it! That board gave me so much more confidence it blew my mind.


Awesome! I demoed a Flagship in Breck a few weeks back, and even though it was a bit small for me (it was a 162W and my ideal size is the 169W), I felt exactly what you're talking about. Huge confidence booster, rock solid & stable at speed, no tendency to catch edges on the flats, and seemed to help take my carving to the next level. I'm no Ryan Knapton but I was feeling pretty smug rocking down the mountain on the Flagship. Very excited about owning one and breaking it in.

BTW, on the boot/binding front, the decision regarding Step On's may get made for me by boot availability. It doesn't look like there are any Photon Step Ons ANYWHERE in the country in a size 13 any more. So it's either wait till next season's gear, or go with regular bindings like the Drives and hope I can find a pair of boots that work for me.


----------

